
Craving Growth, Walgreens Dismissed Its Doubts About Theranos - dbcooper
http://on.wsj.com/1ONLNxk
======
dbcooper
An interesting note:

>In October 2012, Walgreens sent two executives and Paul Rust, a retired
executive from clinical-lab company Quest Diagnostics Corp. , on a trip that
included a review of quality-control data at Theranos.

>“It was a very strange situation,” he recalls of the one-day visit. “The
results were actually really good, but I was never allowed to go into the lab.
I have no idea that the results I saw were run on the Edison devices or not.”

